# S.B.M. Whiskey Bottle



## ccpe (Feb 10, 2021)

My Dad found this in hunting the desert in Nevada.  Imagine stumbling on to this?  I'm interested if anyone has info.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 10, 2021)

1900-1915 whiskey flask.  That base marking is seen on a variety of flasks and fifths from that period, but I don’t know if it is a bottle manufacturer or a liquor distributor.


----------



## Csa (Feb 10, 2021)

Cool bottle. There’s a couple references to bottles with SBM on base. Read this link. The bottles mentioned were also found in NV. Likely SBM was the distributor or distiller, maybe bottle mfg. Article seems to think may be a CAL concern. You can look for more info. Yours is a nice sun colored amethyst it looks like, from years in the sun. Date wise, the experts on here would know best, but does look like around turn of century. Does not look like a machine made bottle to me, but I am a novice. Nice display piece for sure!!



			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/SOther.pdf


----------

